# Want to learn about the EastWest Opus Engine? I mean, really know it?



## secondtiersound (May 19, 2021)

The first video out of three is up! This video is about the engine, so that you will know how to get around this quite advanced player, and be able to maximize its full potential. Enjoy!


----------



## rudi (May 21, 2021)

Great walk-through as always. Very clearly explained and narrated, with plenty of practical side-notes.
Looking forward to the other installments in the series.
Thanks!


----------



## secondtiersound (May 21, 2021)

Thank you. Orchestra is up next


----------



## Toecutter (May 21, 2021)

Your "really know well" HO series has been invaluable to me. Excellent crash course


----------



## rudi (May 22, 2021)

Plenty of good stuff in your tutorials. Really looking forward to "Orchestra".
Thanks!


----------



## secondtiersound (May 23, 2021)

rudi said:


> Plenty of good stuff in your tutorials. Really looking forward to "Orchestra".
> Thanks!


Ok, I'll work hard hats to make sure it will be good.


----------



## secondtiersound (May 27, 2021)

Here is the 2nd part!


----------



## rudi (May 29, 2021)

Thanks for doing part 2 so quickly and so clearly. It was particularly useful to learn about the organisational diffrerences and changes between OPUS and PLAY. The new layout looks like it will help with workflow, and also make it much easier to pick instruments. The Sul Tasto patches sounded very good, and it was also good to hear the woodwinds and brass additions.
It would be great if OPUS had a global setting for Modulation / Vibrato and Expression, so users could decide which CC controls what.
Thanks for all the hard work and useful info.


----------



## secondtiersound (May 29, 2021)

rudi said:


> Thanks for doing so quickly and so clearly. It was particularly useful to learn about the organisational diffrerences and changes between OPUS and PLAY. The new layout looks like it will help with workflow, and also make it much easier to pick instruments. The Sul Tasto patches sounded very good, and it was also good to hear the woodwinds and brass additions.
> It would be great if OPUS had a global setting for Modulation / Vibrato and Expression, so users could decide which CC controls what.
> Thanks for all the hard work and useful info.


Thank you for the feedback Rudi. I actually asked EastWest just about that, if they could have a global change. They didn't promise anything but said they liked the idea and would look at it. Let's hope.
Cheers!


----------



## Henu (May 30, 2021)

Hey @secondtiersound , I would like to personally thank you for making the HS- video. I tried CC when it came out and used the strings once in a game soundtrack and was hugely disappointed with the sound and workflow- mostly because I was a complete noob on sample libraries at the time and had no clue on how to use them properly, haha!

Fast-forwarding to this spring, I heard some _stunning _stuff made by a more experienced composer on HS and realized that the problem wasn't the library, but me instead. And "maybe I could give it another try", because it felt that it was exactly the sound I had been looking for- I just didn't know that Hollywood Strings give "that sound" because I never bothered to learn it properly and most of the mockups people do tend to use another libraries instead.

Among other videos, I watched your video on HS three times last week, pulled the plug and bought HS Diamond. Then I went through the library and patches with your video again with making notes. 
I've now built a couple of different setups for that and already made some mockup- tests and can easily say that this is "my" string sound and exactly what I've been wanting now when I know how to actually use it. Within a month, HS went from "never gonna buy" into "main strings" in my workflow, haha!

So, a huge thanks for you making this video. I've finally found what I've been looking for, and your video was a tremendous help on finding that and getting stuff to work for me! Thanks for using the time to make it.


----------



## secondtiersound (Jun 2, 2021)

Third video is up! This last one is about the orchestrator. A great tool, that does need some work in order to be more stable.


----------

